# Belgium Browning???



## Remingtonslayer (Aug 20, 2008)

I was wondering my dad just recived a gun from his parents in the recent passing of my grandma and i was wondering wat it could be I have and idea but am not surea semi auto browning 12 gauge it has all the markings of a belgium and has a all wood stock even where it rests against ur shoulder there is no butt pad just wood then from the chamber to the stock it is big drop down 2 the stock of the gun it dosent have the a gold trigger i think it might be the 1949 A5 but I am not an expert wat are your thoughts of what this gun is and maybe worth it is in fair to good condition? Thanks for any help. :help:


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

hey there my dad has an old A5 in 16 guage they made alot of 12 guages back then but not alot of 16s theres another thread on the shot gun forum thats titled as "what do i have here?" we talked about it alot..he said he is worth bout 300 my dad has had alot of offers just cuz its an old 16.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds like a "lite weight" A-5.The barrel is stamped usually on the right side in front of the rec'ver,it'll tell you what choke,chamber size and barrel length,also the older brownings have the date stamped on the bottom,in front of the magizine feeder lever.If its really old it won't have a vented rib.

Tim


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

snow said:


> Sounds like a "lite weight" A-5.The barrel is stamped usually on the right side in front of the rec'ver,it'll tell you what choke,chamber size and barrel length,also the older brownings have the date stamped on the bottom,in front of the magizine feeder lever.If its really old it won't have a vented rib.
> 
> Tim


Correct me if I am worng but a light weight would have a gold trigger and would say "light weight" on the right side of the reciever. This is probably a standard. At some point they put astericks on the bbl to denote the choke (*) is full and (**) is Mod and (***) IC I think. I will enclose a link to the Browning web sight. You can learn more about your shotgun by the seriel number. http://www.browning.com/customerservice ... .asp?id=13

I am a big fan of this gun. My gun smith (Dick williams) said he could install the Browning Automatic FN butt plate on for about $65 and they will put a Browning recoil Pad on for $75.


----------



## Orphanedcowboy (Feb 22, 2006)

PM a serial # and I will give you a real close date of manufacture


----------

